# My friend bought an otter yesterday



## dragon123 (Apr 3, 2008)

as the title suggests he bought an otter. its bloody boiling here in South Africa so is an otter a good idea

anyone with a care sheet please feel free to post it.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

has he got the right environment and location to cater for an otters living needs?


----------



## dragon123 (Apr 3, 2008)

not in my opinion....
he has a swimming pool


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

dragon123 said:


> not in my opinion....
> he has a swimming pool


 
a swimming pool would be chlorinated water wouldnt it? which i am not 100% but suspect that that isnt goin to be great for an otter at all? not to mention its not just water they need as their enclosure


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

what species? that would be a good start lol
stu


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

hmmm...windup?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

looks like it, an otter in south africa?


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> looks like it, an otter in south africa?


African Clawless Otter?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

with a swimming pool to live in?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

farmercoope said:


> looks like it, an otter in south africa?


 Any more ridiculous than buying skunks in the uk? :lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Otter spraint stinks*

*100% fact


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

In a very 'ot country why would someone want to get a little otter - be better to get a chinchiller........................sorry :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Evie said:


> In a very 'ot country why would someone want to get a little otter - be better to get a chinchiller........................sorry :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

evie said:


> in a very 'ot country why would someone want to get a little otter - be better to get a chinchiller........................sorry :na_na_na_na:


lmao!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Evie said:


> In a very 'ot country why would someone want to get a little otter - be better to get a chinchiller........................sorry :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Helen, get back to work god dammit!!! :devil:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Evie said:


> In a very 'ot country why would someone want to get a little otter - be better to get a chinchiller........................sorry :Na_Na_Na_Na:


But chinchillas are crap in heat too :lol2:
OOOOO I have an idea!  A hippo in the swimming pool! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> But chinchillas are crap in heat too :lol2:
> OOOOO I have an idea!  A hippo in the swimming pool! :mf_dribble:


Well you killed that joke didn't you?
I'll get your coat :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> But chinchillas are crap in heat too :lol2:
> OOOOO I have an idea!  A hippo in the swimming pool! :mf_dribble:


nice try! hahah, toy toy toy:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> Any more ridiculous than buying skunks in the uk? :lol2:


:gasp::lol2::no1:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Caz said:


> Well you killed that joke didn't you?
> I'll get your coat :lol2:


:lol2:thank you good sir!

i didnt realise it was a joke:blush::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> :lol2:thank you good sir!
> 
> I didnt realise it was a joke:blush::lol2:


doh!!!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> doh!!!


Bit of a brainfart on my part there :blush:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Bit of a brainfart on my part there :blush:


 
you got it now?


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you got it now?


yeah :lol2:

phoebe just drank my tea!!! :bash:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Bit of a brainfart on my part there :blush:


My razor sharp wit is wasted on this forum :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Evie said:


> My razor sharp wit is wasted on this forum :lol2:


Its because Im getting old :lol2: I can feel my brain melting away!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Its because Im getting old :lol2: I can feel my brain melting away!


I know that feeling - in fact I have hit the reply button and have no idea what this thread is about anymore :?


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

*dwa*

do you need a DWA to keep skunks in england or any type of license?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

geckodelta said:


> do you need a DWA to keep skunks in england or any type of license?


bit off topic....but no you dont


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

what sort of otter?

N

(LOL @ Evie)


----------

